# Christmas in alex



## Lydiaumnoah (Nov 26, 2013)

:wave:
Hello Everyone!
I am an Australian married to an Egyptian and we are spending xmas in Alex.

We usually spend xmas with my family and have a tree and santa (aka grandad) visits to hand out xmas gifts). 

Is there anything organised in Alex for xmas? Do the hotels organise anything? Where can we see santa?

Thanks!

Lydia.


----------



## Ziggy5 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey Lydia, Im Scottish and lived in Alex from 2004 to 2008,,,,even during that peaceful time I never saw Santa, Im afraid. The big malls in Alex like San Stefano and Green Plaza will have trees and decorations etc, but I doubt Santa as we know him! That also is a bit too 'Western' Christian, and not even Coptic, if you get my drift. Alex is also the least touristy of Cairo, Luxor, Sharm, so I doubt hotels would consider a Santa. Also with all the turmoil at present, I sadly doubt it. Enjoy your Xmas,,, send my love to Alex. I miss it sorely. Ziggy.


----------

